# Archery ground blind suggestions



## bradymsu

I'm new to bowhunting. I used a crossbow from a tree stand in 2009 but am buying a compound bow and am learning that a majority of bowhunters prefer ground blinds. I'm looking to purchase an archery ground blind that will last me for a few years and offers great concealment and protection from wind/rain/snow. What should I be looking for? Any suggestions on better blinds?


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Best of the best would be Double Bull.

I had a T3 and a Matrix 360.
Both were great...the matrix was great for the 360 FOV.

I got a Predator Den as a gift ( $150 vs $400 for the double bull) and sold the Double bull stuff.

The ONLY downside is the 360 versatility IMO. The Den has pockets, better straps and is just better thought out IMO.

I've been very happy with it thus far but to be honest I much prefer a treestand and hunt from one 95% of the time. The blind gets more use with the kids ice fishing than it down in the woods.


----------



## bradymsu

Kelly Johnson said:


> I've been very happy with it thus far but to be honest I much prefer a treestand and hunt from one 95% of the time. The blind gets more use with the kids ice fishing than it down in the woods.


Thank you for the suggestions. I'm not set on a ground blind and would like to know why you prefer the treestand. I started off in that direction (tree stand) but the majority of suggestions I've read on-line from bowhunters seem to favor groundblinds for deer and turkey. It seems that treestands may offer better visibility from a variety of angles and reduced chance of being caught by deer but groundblinds are easier to manage, offer protection from weather and better concealment. I anticipate hunting both public and private land about 50/50. I appreciate learning from your experience.


----------



## Longhair

Look into "KillZone" blinds. They make a one and a two-person chair blind that's great for hit-and-run. Easy up, easy down, has loops on the outside to incorporate indigenous vegitation, and won't break the bank.


----------



## SPITFIRE

I dont want to knock ground blinds I have one myself but am more effective tree stand hunting.Your limiting yourself on shots with blind imo,also being higher up will help more with the scent issue.As for the issue with the elements,you need to look into good hunting clothng.There is some awsome stuff out that will keep you dry and warm.Myself I have the Cabelas MT50 whitetail extreme for the cooler season and its fantastic.
One of my most effective ways to hunt is to hunt close to bedding ereas,either with a hang on allready in place before season or using a climber stand.Using a pop up in this situation would be tough imo because its going to draw attention from deer or if you put it out early enough you risk the chance of getting it stolen.

Im no pro by any means but it works for me.If you have kids the ground blind is a great way to get them started and to share some quality time and successes with them.


----------



## Non Typical

Depending on the terrain you hunt, a ground blind might be your ticket. As for turkey hunting with a bow, a ground blind is a must have!!!IMHO Picture a sniper, he searches for high ground to get a better view, well YOU are the sniper with a treestand. You also get a birds eye view over the bushes to see what is coming down the trail. Like others have said if you hunt the state land, you have a chance of having your blind stolen, if you leave it. Good luck this coming year! Let us know what bow you pick out.


----------



## Liver and Onions

bradymsu said:


> ....... and am learning that a majority of bowhunters prefer ground blinds.......


?? I'm not sure where you got this idea. Maybe someone has accurate numbers from a DNR survey on ground/treestand archery hunters. Of the dozens of bowhunters that I know, only one hunts from the ground the majority of the time. He used to hunt from a stand, but now because of his age and obesity hunts from the ground only. 

L & O


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Treestand offer a much wider view and shot angle in most cases.
You can see a lot farther giving you time to prepare.
Better oppurtunity to "play the wind" in a tree.

Those are the reasons I prefer them for deer.

For Turkey a blind is magic though.


----------



## devo024

I would say for deer you would want to be in a tree stand, you are just going to see much more up there. Having saying that, I hunt from the ground (I am really scared of heights) and I just got a Predator blind, it is big enough to draw in for sure.

Edit: Just don't leave anything you would like to keep on public land, cant trust people these days.


----------



## bradymsu

Well, I think the answer I'm hearing is to buy a ground blind first for May and then look for a climber stand for October. The suggestion of a Predator Den helps out a lot in that regard as it's half the cost of the Double Bull blind I was looking at. That's another $150 to put toward a climber later on. Does this seem to be the right track? Thank you all, particularly Kelly for the Predator Den suggestion.


----------



## bradymsu

Liver and Onions said:


> *Maybe someone has accurate numbers from a DNR survey* on ground/treestand archery hunters.


I appreciate your faith in the department.


----------



## Kelly Johnson

That's probably a solid plan Brady.

Another reason I prefer a treestand to a blind for deer is the shot angle being downward. I've shot 2 deer from the ground and while both were short track jobs...I never found either arrow. Being on close to the same plane after passing through the arrow went Lord knows where:lol:

In a stand it's lot easier to locate and it's usually sticking UP


----------



## bradymsu

What's the downside of the Killzone vs. the Predator Den? I see the Killzone Hub Turkey blind going for $90 compared to $150 for the Predator Den. Both are getting great reviews although the Predator seems to be the more popular choice -more reviews anyway.


----------



## Michihunter

I'd have to agree with Kellly (and others) that tree stands are the way to go for deer. I have a Ameristep Stackhouse that's pretty nice as far as ground blinds go but that was purchased with my two sons in mind because of the amount of room it provides(it's HUGE!!). If I were to use one only as a single hunter I'd probably rethink my purchase and go with something much smaller for better concealment.
Here's a picture to give you an idea just how big it is:


----------



## Longhair

bradymsu said:


> What's the downside of the Killzone vs. the Predator Den? I see the Killzone Hub Turkey blind going for $90 compared to $150 for the Predator Den. Both are getting great reviews although the Predator seems to be the more popular choice -more reviews anyway.


 The predator is only more popular because the KillZone is relatively new.

I have a KillZone Turret XL, and it's great! With 11 shooting windows (all have shoot through mesh) and a roof hatch, there's no limit to the opportunities to use it. It's 54"/side, and 60" center height, so there's plenty of room. Only 18lbs, and comes in a bag w/backpack straps.


----------



## bradymsu

Longhair said:


> The predator is only more popular because the KillZone is relatively new.
> 
> I have a KillZone Turret XL, and it's great! With 11 shooting windows (all have shoot through mesh) and a roof hatch, there's no limit to the opportunities to use it. It's 54"/side, and 60" center height, so there's plenty of room. Only 18lbs, and comes in a bag w/backpack straps.


Longhair, is height an issue with the KillZone? I see it's only 5' tall where the Predator is 5'10" which is 1" taller than I am. I don't think I need the cathededral ceilings of Michihunter's Ameristep, but the extra 10" of the Predator might make it more comfortable.


----------



## brdhntr

The best, most successful deer hunter I know hunts from the ground, and doesn't even use a commercial blind, just the natural cover. Last year, one of his bucks was the #3 buck taken with a bow in MI. This year, 2 bucks in MI, one grossing over 200" the other 150". In the 6 years I've known him, he has never not killed 2 bucks in MI. Something to be said for hunting from the ground, if you can figure it out.

I have taken to doing more ground hunting myself, just because of his success. Hopefully, I can figure it all out one day.


----------



## Longhair

Not for me. I'm usually sitting in mine, not standing. If I need to give my butt a break I can stand, just not straight up.

If you get one that's too big it can be more of a hinderance. Not only heavier and harder to set up, but more profile to have to disguise.


----------



## Michihunter

Longhair said:


> Not for me. I'm usually sitting in mine, not standing. If I need to give my butt a break I can stand, just not straight up.
> 
> If you get one that's too big it can be more of a hinderance. Not only heavier and harder to set up, but more profile to have to disguise.


FWIW- That Stackhouse of mine weighs in at 13#'s.


----------



## bradymsu

I see all these blinds have shoot through mesh? Is this a marketing ploy or does this stuff really work well? Wouldn't slow down and potentially cause some change in direction of the arrow?


----------



## Spartans8989

bradymsu said:


> I see all these blinds have shoot through mesh? Is this a marketing ploy or does this stuff really work well? Wouldn't slow down and potentially cause some change in direction of the arrow?


I'm not sure if it would affect your arrow flight, but I want one! I have a pop up blind with regular windows and was wondering if you you could buy the mesh part somewhere and fasten it to the windows? Prolly a lot cheaper.


----------



## Longhair

You can push most mechanicals through it by hand w/o them opening. So comming off any bow, it doesn't much more than twitch.

Replacement mesh from the various makers is pretty cheap. You'll have to shoot through it many times before it needs to be replaced.

Oh, and the KillZone corner window's mesh is slotted to be able to stick a gun barrel through.


----------



## Falk

Michihunter said:


> I'd have to agree with Kellly (and others) that tree stands are the way to go for deer. I have a Ameristep Stackhouse that's pretty nice as far as ground blinds go but that was purchased with my two sons in mind because of the amount of room it provides(it's HUGE!!). If I were to use one only as a single hunter I'd probably rethink my purchase and go with something much smaller for better concealment.
> Here's a picture to give you an idea just how big it is:


That blind is huge!!!


----------



## Michihunter

Falk said:


> That blind is huge!!!


 You ain't kidding!! :lol::lol: Fits 3 of us(me and my two sons) with bows pretty darn comfortable and probably could fit a 4th. To be honest, I haven't used it more than about 20 times total and not at all these last two years due to my oldest boy being older now and hunting on his own most times. To give you an idea, that picture is of my oldest boy who at the time probably stood 5'6" and about 135#'s.


----------



## don

Bought two of the KillZone Turret-XL blinds this year and am pretty impressed so far. 6x6 inside and 66 inch center. Also has a zippered roof hatch so you can stand up for a spell just to look around. For $99.00 shipped to my door and removable mesh windows I couldn't beat it.
My DoubleBull T5 and Luckys blind will probably spend less time in the elements this year actually, and I won't need to worry about them walking off........
Here's the link.. 
http://www.killzonehunting.com/hunting-ground-blinds


----------



## Shooter Buck

the double bull dark horse is a great blind......and now they are only $299 at bass pro and cabelas


----------



## bradymsu

don said:


> Bought two of the KillZone Turret-XL blinds this year and am pretty impressed so far. 6x6 inside and 66 inch center. Also has a zippered roof hatch so you can stand up for a spell just to look around. For $99.00 shipped to my door and removable mesh windows I couldn't beat it.
> My DoubleBull T5 and Luckys blind will probably spend less time in the elements this year actually, and I won't need to worry about them walking off........
> Here's the link..
> http://www.killzonehunting.com/hunting-ground-blinds


The two minute video on setting it up and showing it from the inside and out is a smart sales feature. It tell you more about the blind than any product description.


----------



## boddah4

I really like the looks and price of the Killzone Turrett Hub blind. I have been looking at them for a few months and might order one soon.

My question is: What do the doors look like and windows look like and how do they function? By that I mean, do they have zippers, velcro, or magnets. 

I would appreciate anyone who has one posting the answer to this.


----------



## boddah4

I just got an email to my question from Killzone:

*Good Morning,
Thank you for your interest in KillZone Hunting! The door on the Turret XL opens with a zipper, but the windows use a hook and eye to open/close the window as well as the shoot through mesh.

Best Regards,
Lauren*


boddah4 said:


> I really like the looks and price of the Killzone Turrett Hub blind. I have been looking at them for a few months and might order one soon.
> 
> My question is: What do the doors look like and windows look like and how do they function? By that I mean, do they have zippers, velcro, or magnets.
> 
> I would appreciate anyone who has one posting the answer to this.


----------



## don

The entrance door, as well as the roof hatch, are fully zippered. The windows are held up by and elastic loop, which goes over a small sewn in plastic "keeper", for lack of a better description. The window mesh is held in place by velcro, and can be full closed, full open, or anywhere in between, in contrast to what the lady, Lauren, said above. My window mesh has velcro the full length.

I really can't find anything I don't like about it for the money spent. The camo pattern and fabric are very acceptable imo. Sheen doesn't seem bad at all, much less than the Ameristeps I have owned. The material is pretty tight, so flap in the wind is of no concern to me. The hubs are of some type plastic material, but I found them fully functional during the muzzleloader season. No problem with the tiedown points, at the top or sides. The stakes are cheap, but I didn't find them needed anyway.

With all that being said, it's not a DoubleBull, so don't expect it to be. The $245 regular price is inflated, I would say closer to $175. But for $99, and to my door in 3 days, I don't hesitate to recommend it to the "cost" concious. I bought two, and my bro in law liked what he saw, and he also bought one.

I would give it at least an 8 1/2 of 10 rating. Better, but one of the window loop keepers needed a little more thread to hold it in place.
For the money spent, I'm pleased. Can't say that for a lot of things I bought over the years.


----------



## Thunderhead

Kelly Johnson said:


> Best of the best would be Double Bull.


Not so sure about that Bro. 

Every Bull I've hunted out of was a pain in the rear. Guys breaking poles, taking forever to get set up right.... etc.
I finally pulled out my 79.00 cheapie I used to use for a back up and had'er up and running in about a minute.

I use Gorrilla pop-ups now exclusivly. These babies are s-w-e-e-t.
I can honestly say I've never seen a nicer blind.


----------



## Firefighter

Can't go wrong with anything from Ameristep, plus they're a Michigan company!!!


----------



## don

Firefighter said:


> Can't go wrong with anything from Ameristep, plus they're a Michigan company!!!




Just don't lose the instructions to get it back in the little baggie......:lol::lol:

Actually my favorite of my DB, KillZones, Primos, or Luckys I own would be the Luckys, also Michigan made. Head and shoulders above the rest in construction and setup. Except the roof leaks, but only in the rain......


----------



## Kelly Johnson

Primos Vision for a pretty good price today coincidentally...
http://www.sportsmansgeardaily.com/


----------



## SPITFIRE

Kelly Johnson said:


> Primos Vision for a pretty good price today coincidentally...
> http://www.sportsmansgeardaily.com/


I have this one and is very easy to set up.I got it for chistmas so I haven't had a chance to see how it performs outdoors.Also good price Kelly! mine was 200.00


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER

I have owneed several kinds the best by far is the primos vision comes with a very nice backpack bag silent windows and a 360 degree shot you will love it. around $175


----------



## Henrik for President

I was laid off this past fall and couldn't afford a climber or treestand. I ended up hunting over 50 days with my bow from natural ground blinds. Although I do have over a dozen GREAT spots on State Land for next season, I will be climbing trees in those areas next year.

There were too many times I wasn't able to draw because a deer popped out from behind a bush or ran up next to me. If I was 10-20 feet up a tree, my season would have been over the third week of October with a nice 8 pt and a doe that came within 10 feet.

After extensive research I decided on either the Lone Wolf Hand Climber or the Summit Open Shot Deluxe climber stand.

Hope this helps ya....


----------



## bradymsu

Henrik for President said:


> Although I do have over a dozen GREAT spots on State Land for next season, I will be climbing trees in those areas next year.
> 
> Hope this helps ya....


Thank you for your research. Now, about those GREAT spots on state land you've discovered and that you won't be using next year....


----------



## sasquatchpa

The Ameristep warehouse is just down the road from me.
But, the stuff is made in China.


----------



## Macker13

I have tried to harvest a deer with my bow from a ground blind, but never could pull it off, until this year. I did not use a blind, I used a white bed sheet set up in a brush line on a field edge. I use the same sheet to cover my ground blinds during muzzle loader season in the yoop. I was having trouble setting up on deer from a tree stand, so I went real portable to the ground with just that sheet and a chair. Could not hardly believe it worked. The first group of does were so close I could not get my bow ready, I woke up a little and was ready for the next two. A hunt to remember for sure. (you will need snow for this to work :lol


----------



## 12970

There has been a lot of discussion about the DB Blinds since Primos has bought them the quality has dropped of as well as the customer service has. Guys are getting them and the rods are not right and they are suggesting cutting them and try to make them work. That to me is not any kind ior service or warranty for a new blind. Seems that you might ask about Quality and Customer Service when looking to buy a blind. But when hunting from a treestand you get much better area to see what is coming and where they are coming and going. With a ground blind though nice you have limited vision. I like a ladder stand because I can see if something is coming from behind me you can't do this in a ground blind and usually they always come from the direction you don't expect them to come from and you can get a shot off in just about any direction and more possible of seeing a deer. But again always use a safety harness in a treestand. But again it is a choice everyone has. I have always wanted to have an elevator enclosed blind but maybe one day.

Good Luck Just pointing out the limitations...

Newaygo1


----------



## jkeiffer

I think that I am going to go with a Gorilla or Ameristep later this year when I get around to it. I will be going with a Hub blind when I do buy one. 

also I picked up a flyer for www.archeryprostaffmi.com the other day that has a 5% discount through the end of this month with the coupon code APSMI. and their prices are as good or better than any place I have looked so far.

later
jkeiffer


----------

